# Quick Question...Getting your Girls Home....



## SolomonMan (Jan 26, 2017)

All,
New to beekeeping (first set)....

Ordered bees from our local State Bee Association and will have to make about a 40 mile run to go south and pick them up.

The order consists of 2-3lb packages of bees with Queens.

Ok...don't laugh....at this question...remember newbee here 

How would you normally transfer them home...In the car that is with you?

Would you put them in the trunk, in a extra box to protect them/myself in case of an accident or accidental opening of the package....This is one thing I have not read in any book.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

They should be fine as is. I had the same worries when I picked up my first NUC. It rode home on the back seat of my truck without issue.

For piece of mind you could pick up one of those mesh laundry bags and put the boxes in that. The biggest issue to contend with is having them overheat. Keep them so they have fresh air not closed up in a cardboard box. You should be fine.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

When I got my hives a couple of years ago, the seller would have us come by around 5pm after most of the girls had returned from the fields. I closed the top, put a ratchet strap around the 10 frame deeps so the top wouldn't fly off in transit, rolled up a towel in the entrance and held it place with duct tape. Put the boxes in the bed of my truck and off I went.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

First off post your location in your profile. No boogie man is going to come and get you.
If we know your location we can better answer your questions per your areas weather.

Now if the day time highs are just around 50F I would just put the packages in the cab of the truck with me or in the car. Those packages are closed up tight and *you will even have fun removing the *cover to put them in a hive once you get home. Normally there are no loose bees on the outside of the packages, but if there are they normally stay there for the warmth.

You will want a small pry bar to open them up when your ready to put them in a hive.






 Al


----------



## SolomonMan (Jan 26, 2017)

All,
Thanks for the help!

The rest of my hive pieces are supposed to arrive tomorrow (Assuming the snowfall does not interrupt deliveries).....Pickup of the bees are not till first week of April.

Still deciding on where to place the hives in my yard exactly. 

Our winds are pretty bad here and there are no significant trees or shrubs around for about a mile in any direction. We do have a small orchard of one older apple tree and 3 new saplings. This fall we will plant probably 3 more trees. The trees are about 90ft from the house and there is a pasture fence right next to the tree row (withing 15ft). The fence encloses a quarter acre pond. The pasture does keep currently a steer and a Goat in place on nice days.

I am thinking in the winter I may be able to shield the hives by attaching something to the fence as a block and/or using Straw to block the worse of the wind. 

I am considering the best way to prevent the winds from topping over the hives initially as I expect them to be light at first but to heavy up hopefully over time. I have bought basically standard Hive Kits with extra supers with bottom boards etc. 

The beekeeper hives I have seen in my area... they seem to place them on blocks and use tie straps to tie everything down...Any suggestions on placement of hives for a first time beekeeper.

Thanks again for the help,
Chris


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Straw bales work as a wind break in the winter, but I suggest some thing perment. I like to have me bees in full sun most of the day and entrance facing south or at least to the east. that way they get the early morning light and late evening light too.

Here at home I built a privacy fence to the north and west of my back yard hives.










In out yards two have pine trees, one a old barn, two use hills with trees. Had one place I used straw bales but had to replace them every year. Another place the owners puts 3 big round bales of hay behind them every year after haying.

 Al


----------



## SolomonMan (Jan 26, 2017)

Al,
Was thinking something like your picture....
Basically the pasture fence I would put in a more permanent wind break...The other directions I would use the straw.

The wind seems to come from the fence direction the most and the other ways have slightly lesser wind due to the house, pole barns, and apple trees which break the wind up a little bit.... but still there is wind from those other directions as the "wind blocks" are a far distance away.

Maybe a good question is how much wind block do they need? I assume there is no such thing as to much as long as there is ventilation?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

Make sure you leave enough room between the fence and your hive so you can stand and work the hive from behind. You don't want to work the hive from the front (maybe that's obvious).

Also, don't place the hive(s) under any trees. It has been said that SHB work best under trees. I made that mistake several years ago with my first hive and by the end of the summer, wax moth's and hive beetles had run all the girls out. It was disgusting mess.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you spread 3 hives over a 8 foot section then a 8 foot wind block is fine. You have to remember wind will go over a fence like mine and hit the hives if you are to far away and if to close you don't have room to work behind the hives.
I'll have to measure to know for sure but seem to think I left 5 feet between the hives and fence and the wind misses the hives.
Also the wind block is mostly needed for the winters bitter cold winds.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I have picked up the first bee's in 05 put them in the back seat and went home. In 09 went to SD got 6 5 framers in the car got home found one of them never had the entrance blocked I still prefer to have them in the car


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a friend that went out and caught a swarm and placed them in a plastic bucket, put the lid on it and placed it in the trunk. He drove home and opened the trunk lid without a suit and was stung about 20 times. The bucket had tipped over and the lid came off, the girls were not pleased.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would have worried about them over heating in a plastic bucket.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

It wouldn't be my first choice either, but this is the same guy that almost choked himself to death with a weed wacker.


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

If other beeks in your area use ratchet straps, then I would suggest you do also, at least when you start. Don't think wind can't blow a heavy hive off a stand. I had one blow over last week. Have had the hives here 3 years and not had that happen before. Thankfully, the tarp i had put up behind it for a windbreak prevented it from coming completely off the stand. Still was a pain in the butt to get it back on the stand. And I know i lost some brood to the cold.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

K 9 must be a screw loose some place?

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great guy with a big heart, would do anything for you, just marches to a little different beat. A constant source of entertainment.


----------

